# Why Did You Pick Your Gender??



## KenoFurus (Jul 31, 2017)

I'm curious.
How many of y'all picked the same gender you are and how many people chose differently?

Personally I always choose male characters in video games and I'm not a big fan of female looking furs. That and I've always wanted to wear a kilt but when I wear it in real life it just looks like I'm wearing a tacky skirt!


----------



## It'sBlitz (Jul 31, 2017)

Because I a guy?


----------



## ellaerna (Jul 31, 2017)

I picked same gender because that's how I want to portray myself. I like being a girl and I like the look of girls and I think I would personally feel.. I dunno... dishonest? if I presented myself as a man.

Though, that's not to say I wouldn't make a male or other gendered character and play as them.


----------



## BloodyBonez87 (Aug 1, 2017)

I have one of each. The male represents me when I'm on my medicine, the female represents me when I'm off. It's like two entirely different people, but each has their own advantages and disadvantages. When I'm on it I'm calm and mild-mannered, and more capable of day-to-day tasks. When I'm off it I'm extremely creative, but quick tempered and easily distracted.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Aug 1, 2017)

My fursona represents me symbolically, and as I am under no illusion that I'm anything but male it was a no-brainer.

When it comes to playable characters in videogames, I don't particularly care which biological sex they belong to so long as that's not their only defining attribute. When it comes to RPGs and other games with custom character creation especially, I'm generally not interested in projecting myself into the game, instead preferring to essentially create a new OC on the spot.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 1, 2017)

I am a male. It's a no-brainer to also make my Fursona a male as well.

I will have other characters, but Drake will always be my Fursona.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Aug 1, 2017)

Technically, although my sona, Jamie is gender-neutral, it matches my IRL gender identity. :3


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Aug 1, 2017)

I'm a male and my fursona of Kili is also male. Just made sense to do so.

I admit, I sorta have a secondary, far less significant fursona who is female but she has kinda evolved into an OC over time (Kili is a bit of an OC himself). (Hoping OC means original character here)

The only reason I have/play female characters in the first place is just because I like to mix things up and do or play something different every so often.


----------



## Frostbyte The Shark (Aug 1, 2017)

I picked male because I am one. However, he's very feminine, because I really wish I was outgoing enough to act more feminine.


----------



## Pipistrele (Aug 1, 2017)

It depends on the game. When playing somewhat realistic games, like sport sims and stuff, I'm trying to recreate myself, and I'm male. When playing games where you can canonically go bonkers with designing your char, I usually make my dumb horned OC, which is female. With realistic games, it's fun to place myself into the setting and see what I could do if I was a boxer/fencer/football player/etc. With "bonkers" ones, placing my initially unrealistic char into similarly unrealistic setting is a more fitting thing to do in my opinion.

As for char itself... Well, she's a character, not me, and since female gender fits her more for story/design purposes (and I'm a big sucker for cute monster ladies anyway), why not female?


----------



## KenoFurus (Aug 1, 2017)

BloodyBonez87 said:


> I have one of each. The male represents me when I'm on my medicine, the female represents me when I'm off. It's like two entirely different people, but each has their own advantages and disadvantages. When I'm on it I'm calm and mild-mannered, and more capable of day-to-day tasks. When I'm off it I'm extremely creative, but quick tempered and easily distracted.


That's actually a really awesome way of going about that. For a lot of reasons. Mad props man. I don't know how tough that ebb and flow is but keep fighting the good fight.


----------



## KenoFurus (Aug 1, 2017)

Frostbyte The Shark said:


> I picked male because I am one. However, he's very feminine, because I really wish I was outgoing enough to act more feminine.


I bet you'll get there in no time.  someone has to blaze a trail right?


----------



## KenoFurus (Aug 1, 2017)

It's so interesting how everyone's minds go when it comes to deciding these things. I feel like I almost missed the mark of what a fursona even is. I guess at the end of it, life is beautiful because we can be whatever we want so if someone wrote an entire essay it would have just as much value as someone who thinks blue is pretty and kitties are cute. 
Of course in the great deal of things the why doesn't matter, only that you do and are that does. 

I'm digging these responses though!!!


----------



## Yvvki (Aug 1, 2017)

I did not really choose a gender rather then I just made myself a red panda. So I guess I would have made her female by defult.

However I do have a bestie who likes to protray herself as a man online simply because she believes people online are super sexist. Almost all her rp characters are male as well.


----------



## Dongding (Aug 1, 2017)

Androgyny for the win!

I chose it because of Untalkative Bunny... Anyone else used to watch that show?


----------



## Simo (Aug 1, 2017)

Male, as that's how I identify, and I understand males more. But I guess I'm rather a boyish, rebellious, mischievous sort of  male, that never quite grew up, and refuses to accept the world's rules.

Simo can be a real terror, even tough he is a sweet 'lil skunk, most times.


----------



## Wollymon (Aug 3, 2017)

I made my sona male like me, but I still gave him a rather girly appearance. He may or may not be a femboy in denial.

When it comes to video games, I normally try to make my character look like me


----------



## snowyfursuitlover (Aug 3, 2017)

i choose gender free because i just did for no reason but im female


----------



## lajm (Aug 4, 2017)

gender free because gender is a fucking SPOOK


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 4, 2017)

When it comes to MMORPG's I often make a female character. Because some outfits are so damn CUTE. Or they're just plain sexy to look at. Or both. Final Fantasy XIV have a very broad and interesting character creation tool. I can't even remember how many hours I spent creating my girl. 

That, and men are idiots when it comes to women. Just act a little feminine, being friendly while asking for shit, and they come running with all kinds of equipment/weapons/tools. Well, that is, if I wanted to abuse my own genders' stupidity and lack of rationale when it comes to females.

I usually always pick male when the creator is generic. If it has some sort of broader creation tool, I often pick female, and make her look more what I enjoy looking at. Not interested in looking at this uglyass guy while I can have an incredibly beautiful female face/body/clothes to look at. While slaughtering monsters in the thousands.


----------



## Solapi (Aug 5, 2017)

I'm better at drawing female, and I like it better too :').


----------



## Tytysi (Aug 6, 2017)

I won't sacrifice having a maned fursona, and I think female furs with manes look too trans for my taste.


----------



## JamesOtters (Aug 15, 2017)

I picked Male to represent me. My fursona is literally my soul in an Otter's body.


----------



## OrcaWhatever (Sep 18, 2017)

My sona is my gender, plain and simple.


----------



## Water Draco (Sep 18, 2017)

I would say generator neutral although finding it difficult in expressing it. Probably to conditioned to referencing male female and 'it' just does not work.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 18, 2017)

Water Draco said:


> I would say generator neutral although finding it difficult in expressing it. Probably to conditioned to referencing male female and 'it' just does not work.


I'm actually gender-neutral myself. "They" are the pronouns.


----------



## Inkblooded (Sep 18, 2017)

I don't do gender... Gender is made up. And completely different from sex, which is what I assume you're talking about.
My sona is male, because I am male. It would be weird to have a female sona, it wouldn't really be "me" and I would feel like a fraud. 
But just like me, my sona is not gendered. I am happily non conforming to gender, I dress, look and act the way I want, and it doesn't make me any less male.


----------



## Ginza (Sep 19, 2017)

Personally, my sona is male, despite me being female. I've always been more comfortable as a male character, so it just makes more sense to me!


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Sep 19, 2017)

Because I'm a male and it makes sense to me that way.


----------



## annethecatdetective (Sep 20, 2017)

It varies. My main fursona doesn't have a gender... they don't really need one. Like sometimes I still refer to them as 'she' if, like... I put them in a dress and I don't want to get into 'this character doesn't have a human concept of 'gender'' explanation, because it's easier... 

With video games, I like to do both... With the latest Rune Factory, I went female for my first playthrough. I assume the costume changes are way cuter aside from any gender-neutral ones (though I haven't gotten to male costumes bc I've been playing other games instead), because my favorite romanceable character was male. When I was playing DA:I, I designed a male Inquisitor but wound up not romancing anyone, I just felt like creating a male character without even looking at the romance options/taking that into account. I usually just go with how I feel when I'm designing it, and then I might do another playthrough with the other.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Sep 20, 2017)

It used to be opposite gender...now it's the same. My fursona is/was a way to reflect myself and is part idealized, part similar. Some of the idealizations are in hobbies or personal style (better at swordsmanship, and had tunnel ear piercings before I did)

In a way they were a test dummy for my ideal concepts of what I like, so I use their design to reflect what would fit me if I am not the same way. At some point I chose to make the gender opposite because I realized that for my 'sona, it didnt have to be exactly like me, but an idealized version

Oddly enough, my fursona was probably the origin of my gender discovery.

(For the record I chose my sonas gender, not mine. There's a very clear concensus for most people that our sona gender isn't much of a difference from our own since it is us, and that's why the choice is a no brainer)


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 20, 2017)

My gender is fox, but my sexuality is slut. The furry fandom picked the latter.


----------



## silveredgreen (Sep 20, 2017)

I'm female but my main fursona is male because i prefer a more masculine representation. I'm not trans by any means though, i don't use he/him pronouns. I just prefer male characters. I also don't like how female fursonas are stereotypically presented, nor do i like the treatment they get from horny male furs. I have two more female sub-sonas but my primary fursona is male.


----------

